# Recommentations similar to Haydns Serenade andante cantabile



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Recommentations similar to Haydns Serenade andante cantabile


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

According to what I just read, this movement was wrongly attributed to Haydn and was actually written by "Roman Hoffstetter (1742-1815) who composed in a very similar style to Haydn." Try other pieces by Hoffstetter—and Haydn, since the work confused the experts for so long—in particular the andante movements. I might also suggest Mozart and other composers from around that time.


----------

